# Neues Fischereigesetz Schlewig Holstein



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2010)

Wie angekündigt, sollten wir ja den Entwurf für das neue Gesetz bekommen.

Das ging aber unerwartet viel schneller als gedacht, da das ja erst für nächste Woche angedacht war.

Wir stellen daher das Gesetz hier nur zur Information ein, diskutiert werden kann dann darüber im entsprechenden Thread zum Thema:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=204862

Des weiteren haben wir noch einen Vergleich des jetzt gültigen Gesetzes mit dem Vorschlag der ehemaligen großen Koalition (CDU und SPD) und dem jetzt eingebrachten (nachfolgend zu lesen) der jetzigen Koalition (CDU und FDP). 

Vergleich des jetzigen Gesetzes mit den verschiedenen Entwürfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Schlewig Holstein*

*SCHLESWIG-HOLSTEINISCHER LANDTAG Drucksache 17/1069*
17. Wahlperiode 01.Dezember 2010

*Gesetzentwurf der Fraktionen von CDU und FDP*

Entwurf eines Gesetzes zur Änderung des Landesfischereigesetz (LFischG) vom 10. Februar 1996 (GVOBl. Schl.H. S. 169), zuletzt geändert durch Gesetz vom 30. März 2010 (GVOBl. Schl.H. S. 414) Drucksache 17/1069 Schleswig-Holsteinischer Landtag – 17. Wahlperiode 2

Der Landtag hat folgendes Gesetz beschlossen:
1. In § 1 werden die Absätze 2 und 3 gestrichen.

2. § 2 wird wie folgt neu gefasst:
„§ 2 Definitionen
(1) Fische im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind Fische, Schalen- und Krustentiere, Neunaugen sowie andere fischereilich nutzbare Wasserlebewesen mit Ausnahme von Säugetieren und dem Jagdrecht unterliegenden Tierarten.
(2) Küstengewässer sind alle innerhalb der Landesgrenzen liegenden Teile der Nord- und Ostsee bis zur seewärtigen Grenze des Küstenmeeres der Bundesrepublik Deutschland einschließlich der Wattflächen, Außentiefs, Priele, der offenen Meeresbuchen, der außerhalb der Schutzdeiche liegenden Fleete, Flutmulden, Uferauskolkungen und sonstiger lagunenähnlichen Strandseen, der Häfen und Hafenanlagen und der Strecken von Flussläufen
und anderen Gewässern, die in der Anlage mit ihren Grenzen zu den Küstengewässern
aufgeführt sind; bei allen anderen Flussläufen enden die Küstengewässer vor deren Mündungen.
(3) Binnengewässer sind alle anderen ständig oder zeitweilig oberirdisch in Betten fließenden oder stehenden Gewässer. Dazu gehören auch Teichwirtschaften und vergleichbare Anlagen.
(4) Geschlossene Gewässer sind 1. Fischteiche, Angelteiche und angelegte stehende  Gewässer sowie Anlagen zur Fischerzeugung, denen es an einer für den Fischwechsel
geeigneten Verbindung mit einem natürlichen Gewässer fehlt, 2. stehende Gewässer, die zum unmittelbaren Haus-, Hof- oder sonstigen Betriebsbereich gehören, nicht größer als 0,5 Hektar sind und keine für den Fischwechsel geeignete Verbindung mit einem offenen Gewässer haben (private Kleingewässer).
Nicht unter Satz 1 fallende Gewässer sind offene Gewässer.

3. In § 3 Abs. 1 wird der Satz 2 gestrichen.

4. § 3 Abs. 2 wird wie folgt neu gefasst:
„ Eine Hegepflicht besteht nur für offene Binnengewässer.“

5. In § 7 Abs. 1 wird das Wort „obersten“ durch das Wort „oberen“ ersetzt.

6. a) § 10 Abs. 2 wird im Satz 1 der Punkt durch ein Komma ersetzt und folgender
Halbsatz angefügt:
„wenn dies im öffentlichen Interesse verlangt wird.“
b) Satz 2 wird gestrichen, Satz 3 wird zu Satz 2.
7. In § 11 wird der Absatz 4 gestrichen, der bisherige Absatz 5 wird Absatz 4 und
der bisherige Absatz 6 wird Absatz 5.

8. § 13 Abs. 1 wird wie folgt neu gefasst:
„Wird das Fischereirecht in vollem Umfang verpachtet, obliegt die Hege grundsätzlich der Pächterin oder dem Pächter als Fischerausübungsberechtigten, es sei denn, die Verpächterin oder der Verpächter behält sich diese Pflicht im Pachtvertrag ausdrücklich vor. Wird das Fischereirecht unter dem Vorbehalt nach § 11 Abs. 2 verpachtet, obliegt die Hegepflicht neben den in Satz 1 Schleswig-Holsteinischer Landtag - 17. Wahlperiode Drucksache 17/1069
3
genannten Personen der Verpächterin oder dem Verpächter. Im Pachtvertrag kann abweichend von Satz 2 vereinbart werden, dass einer der Vertragspartner die Hegepflicht übernimmt.“

9. In § 13 Abs. 3 wird der Satzteil „regional heimischen Tieren,
1. zum Ausgleich bei beeinträchtigter Fortpflanzung oder Zuwanderung,
2. im Rahmen von Wiederansiedlungsprogrammen ursprünglich heimischer
Arten oder
3. nach Fischsterben“
durch die Wörter „heimischen und nicht gebietsfremden Fischen“ ersetzt.

10. In § 14 Abs. 5 Nr. 3 werden die Worte „die Wohnung“ durch die Worte „das
Geburtsdatum“ ersetzt.

11. In § 17 Abs. 7 wird das Wort „See“ durch die Wörter „stehendes Gewässer“
ersetzt.

12. In § 18
a) wird in Absatz 2 folgender Satz 3 angefügt:
„Die Errichtung neuer und die Erweiterung bestehender ständiger Fischereivorrichtungen
in Binnengewässern ist verboten.“
b) werden in Absatz 3 hinter die Wörter „Absätze 1 und 2“ die Wörter „bis zum
31. Dezember 2019“ eingefügt,
c) wird folgender neuer Absatz 5 angefügt:
„Die obere Fischereibehörde kann zu wissenschaftlichen Zwecken, aus Gründen des Fischartenschutzes oder zum Erhalt kulturhistorisch bedeutsamer Anlagen im Einzelfall Ausnahmen von den Absätzen 1 und 2 zulassen.“

13. a) Im Vierten Teil wird die Überschrift „Fischereibezirk“ gestrichen und durch
die Überschrift „Hegepläne und Fischereigenossenschaft“ ersetzt.
b) § 20 wird gestrichen.

14. In § 21
a) werden in Absatz 1 die Sätze 1 bis 3 wie folgt neu gefasst:
„Hegepflichtige Personen, die ihre Fischereiberechtigung bzw. Fischereiausübungsberechtigung
nutzen, haben Hegepläne aufzustellen, in denen Bestimmungen
zu treffen sind über
1. Fischereiaufwand,
2. Fänge und
3. Besatz- und sonstige Hegemaßnahmen.
Inhaber benachbarter Fischereirechte und benachbarte Fischerausübungsberechtigte
können sich zusammenschließen und einem gemeinsamen Hegeplan aufstellen.“
b) werden in Absatz 1 die bisherigen Sätze 4 und 5 zu Sätzen 3 und 4 und
c) in Absatz 1 folgender Satz 5 angefügt:
„Einzelheiten zur Aufstellung und Genehmigung der Hegepläne kann die oberste Fischereibehörde durch Verordnung regeln“.
d) in Absatz 2 werden die Sätze 1 und 2 durch folgenden Satz neu gefasst:
„Die Hegepläne sind der oberen Fischereibehörde zu übermitteln und von ihr
zu genehmigen.“
e) Absatz 5 wird gestrichen.

15. Die Überschrift „Fünfter Teil Fischereigenossenschaft“ wird gestrichen
Drucksache 17/1069 Schleswig-Holsteinischer Landtag – 17. Wahlperiode
4

16. § 22 wird wie folgt neu gefasst:
„ § 22 Auflösung bestehender Fischereigenossenschaften“
(1) Bestehende Fischereigenossenschaften sind mit Inkrafttreten dieses Gesetzes aufgelöst. Sie gelten nach ihrer Auflösung jedoch fünf Jahre nach Ablauf des in Satz 1 genannten Zeitpunktes als fortbestehend, soweit der Zweck der Abwicklung es erfordert.
(2) Die Abwicklung erfolgt durch das für die laufende Verwaltung zuständige
Organ der aufgelösten Fischereigenossenschaft. Soweit das Organ des Satzes 1 nicht vorhanden ist, bestellt die obere Fischereibehörde einen Abwickler. Die Mitgliederversammlung beschließt innerhalb eines Jahres nach der Auflösung
der Fischereigenossenschaft über die Verwendung des verbleibenden Vermögens. Wird innerhalb dieser Frist kein Beschluss getroffen, ist das Vermögen entsprechend dem Wert der Fischereirechte der Mitglieder an diese auszuhändigen.
(3) die obere Fischereibehörde kann die Frist des Absatzes 2 Satz 3 verlängern, wenn der Abschluss der Abwicklung aus zwingenden Gründen innerhalb der Frist nicht möglich ist.

17. Die §§ 23 bis 25 werden aufgehoben.

18. In der Überschrift vor § 26 wird das Wort „Sechster“ durch das Wort „Fünfter“
ersetzt.

19. In § 26
a) werden in Absatz 2 Satz 1 die Wörter „Teichwirtschaften, in besonderen Anlagen der Fischerzeugung, in privaten Kleingewässern“ durch die Wörter „geschlossene Gewässer gemäß § 2 Abs. 4 und“ ersetzt sowie das Komma hinter Fischerzeugung und die Wörter „in privaten Kleingewässern“ gestrichen.
b) in Absatz 2 wird Satz 2 wird durch folgende Sätze ersetzt:
„Einen Fischereischein erhalten keine Personen, die das zwölfte Lebensjahr noch nicht vollendet haben. Sie bedürfen beim Fischfang der Aufsicht eines Inhabers eines gültigen Fischereischeins.
c) Absatz 5 wird wie folgt formuliert:
„Die oberste Fischereibehörde wird ermächtigt, durch Verordnung das Verfahren und die Zuständigkeit auch abweichend von Satz 2 und Satz 3 für die Erteilung und Registrierung
1. der Fischereischeine,
2. der befristeten Ausnahmegenehmigungen von der Fischereischeinpflicht
(Urlauberfischereischeine), deren Gültigkeit auf 28 hinter einander
liegende Tage zu begrenzen ist sowie
3. weitere Ausnahmen von der Fischereischeinpflicht zu regeln. Für die Erteilung des Fischereischeins an Erwerbsfischer und –fischerinnen ist die obere Fischereibehörde zuständig. Für die Erteilung des Fischereischeins an andere Personen sind die örtlichen Ordnungsbehörden zuständig.“

20. In § 28
a) werden die Absätze 1, 2, 4 und 6 gestrichen, der bisherige Absatz 3 wird zu
Absatz 1 und der Absatz 5 wird zu Absatz 2.
b) wird in Absatz 1 das „ferner vor dem Wort „Personen“ gestrichen,
c) wird in Absatz 1 folgende Nr. 4 angefügt:
„4. die unter Betreuung stehen“.
d) werden in Absatz 1 nach Satz 1 folgende Sätze angefügt:
Schleswig-Holsteinischer Landtag - 17. Wahlperiode Drucksache 17/1069
5
„ Aus den in Satz 1 Nr. 1-3 genannten Gründen kann der Fischereischein nicht
mehr versagt werden, wenn fünf Jahre nach Rechtskraft des Urteils oder des
Bußgeldes verstrichen sind.“
e) wird in Absatz 2 folgender Satz angefügt:
„Werden nach Erteilung des Fischereischeins Gründe bekannt, die bereits vorher vorhanden waren oder später entstanden sind und die eine Versagung gerechtfertigt hätten, so kann die Behörde, die den Fischereischein erteilt hat, diesen für ungültig erklären und einziehen.“

21. In § 29
a) wird Absatz 1 durch folgenden Absatz ersetzt:
„Wer die Fischerei ausüben will, hat pro Kalenderjahr eine Fischereiabgabe zu
entrichten.“
b) werden in Absatz 2 das Wort „und“ und die Zahl „4“ gestrichen,
c) wird in Absatz 5 Satz 2 das Wort „obersten“ vor der Naturschutzbehörde
durch das Wort „obere“ ersetzt.

22. a) Vor § 30 wird in der Überschrift das Wort „Siebenter“ durch das Wort
„Sechster“ ersetzt.
b) In § 30 Abs. 4 werden die Wörter „und zur Besetzung anderer Gewässer
bestimmt ist“ gestrichen.

23. In § 32 Abs. 2 S. 1 werden hinter dem Wort „Aufwand“ die Wörter „oder wird
durch getroffene Schutzmaßnahmen nur eine Teilpopulation effektiv geschützt“
eingefügt.

24. In § 34
a) werden in Absatz 3 Satz 1 das erste Wort „oder“ durch ein Koma ersetzt
und die Wörter „wird durch getroffenen Schutzmaßnahmen nur eine Teilpopulation effektiv geschützt oder“ eingefügt.
b) werden in Absatz 7 die Sätze 1 bis 3 durch folgende Sätze ersetzt:
„ In Fischwegen sowie 25 Meter ober- und unterhalb eines Fischweges ist jede
Art des Fischfangs verboten. Satz 1 gilt nicht für naturnahe Fischwege, die die
gesamte Gewässerbreite einnehmen. Die oberste Fischereibehörde kann
durch Verordnung von Satz 1 und Satz 2 abweichende Regelungen treffen.“
c) werden in Absatz 8 hinter dem Wort „Fischweg“ die Wörter „oder aus Gründen
des Fischartenschutzes, insbesondere Laichfischfang“ eingefügt.

25. § 39 wird wie folgt neu gefasst:
„§ 39 Tierschutz
(1) Ordnungsgemäße Fischerei hat im Rahmen der tierschutzrechtlichen Vorschriften
stattzufinden. Im Rahmen der ordnungsgemäßen Fischerei sind insbesondere verboten
1. das tierschutzwidrige Wettfischen,
2. die Verwendung lebender Wirbeltiere als Köder,
3. das Fischen mit der Handangel, das von Vornherein auf das Zurücksetzen
von gefangenen Fischen ausgerichtet ist (Catch & Release) sowie
4. das Aussetzen von Fischen in fangfähiger Größe zum Zwecke des
alsbaldigen Wiederfangs mit der Handangel.
(2) Die Tötung von Fischen hat tierschutzgerecht nach Maßgabe der Verordnung zum Schutz von Tieren im Zusammenhang mit der Schlachtung oder Tötung (Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung) vom 3. März 1997 (BGBl. I s. 405), zuletzt geändert durch Gesetz vom 13. April 2006 (BGBl. I. S. 855) zu erfolgen, Drucksache 17/1069 Schleswig-Holsteinischer Landtag – 17. Wahlperiode 6
insbesondere ist es verboten, ihnen mehr als unvermeidbare Schmerzen oder Leiden zuzufügen.
(3) Die oberste Fischereibehörde kann durch Verordnung die Ausübung der ordnungsgemäßen Fischerei regeln. „

26. Vor § 40 wird in der Überschrift das Wort „Achter“ durch das Wort „Siebenter“
ersetzt.

27. In § 41 Abs. 1 wird in Satz 3 die Zahl 3 durch die Zahl 5 ersetzt,

28. Vor § 42 wird das Wort „Neunter“ durch das Wort „Achter“ ersetzt.

29. § 42 wird wie folgt neu gefasst:
„ § 42 Fischereibehörden und Datenverarbeitung
(1) Das für die Fischerei zuständige Ministerium als oberste Fischereibehörde wird ermächtigt, die Zuständigkeit der obersten und der oberen Fischereibehörde durch Rechtsverordnung zu bestimmen.
(2) Personenbezogene Daten dürfen von der oberen Fischereibehörde, den örtlichen Ordnungsbehörden und den aufgrund von § 27 Abs. 2 beliehenen Fischereiverbänden zur Erfüllung ihrer Aufgaben, insbesondere zur Fischereiaufsicht, zur Erhebung der Fischereiabgabe, zur Ausgabe von Fischereischeinen, zur Erstellung von Fischereistatistiken und zu fischereiwissenschaftlichen Zwecken verarbeitet werden. Die Übermittlung personenbezogener Daten an andere öffentliche Stellen ist zulässig, soweit dies zur jeweiligen Aufgabenerfüllung erforderlich ist. Das Nähere
1. zum zulässigen Umfang der Datenverarbeitung,
2. zur Datenübermittlung einschließlich der Übermittlung zu statistischen
Zwecken,
3. zur Sperrung, Löschung und Aufbewahrung von Daten,
4. zur Datensicherung und
5. zur automatisierten Datenverarbeitung
regelt die oberste Fischereibehörde durch Verordnung.“

30. In § 43
a) wird in Absatz 1 das Wort „Wasserschutzpolizeidirektion“ durch die Wörter
„Wasserschutzpolizei Schleswig-Holstein“ ersetzt,
b) wird der Absatz 2 gestrichen, die bisherigen Absätze 3 und 4 werden zu Absätzen
2 und 4.

31. In § 44.
a) wird folgender Absatz 2 neu eingefügt:
„Die obere Fischereibehörde kann im Einzelfall die Anordnungen treffen, die zur Beseitigung festgestellter oder zur Vermeidung künftiger Verstöße gegen dieses Gesetz oder aufgrund dieses Gesetzes erlassener Rechtsverordungen notwendig sind“.
b) werden die bisherigen Absätze 2 bis 4 zu Absätzen 3 bis 5.

32. Vor § 45 wir in der Überschrift das Wort „Zehnter“ durch das Wort „Neunter“
ersetzt.
Schleswig-Holsteinischer Landtag - 17. Wahlperiode Drucksache 17/1069
7

33. Vor § 46 wird in der Überschrift das Wort „Elfter“ durch das Wort „Zehnter“ ersetzt.

34. In § 46
a) wird in Absatz 1 die Nr. 5 aufgehoben, die bisherigen Nummern 6 bis 12 werden
zu Nummer 5 bis 11,
b) werden in der neuen Nummer 9 die Wörter „von der obersten Fischereibehörde
bestimmten“ durch die Wörter „für den Fischfang verbotenen“ ersetzt,
c) wird in Absatz 1 folgende Nummer 12 neu eingefügt:
„ 11. entgegen den Verboten in § 39 die Fischerei ausübt,“
d) wird Absatz 2 wie folgt neu gefasst:
„ Ist eine Ordnungswidrigkeit nach diesem Gesetz oder nach einer Verordnung, die aufgrund dieses Gesetzes erlassen wurde, begangen worden, können 
1. Gegenstände, auf die sich die Ordnungswidrigkeit bezieht, und
2. Gegenstände, die zu ihrer Begehung oder Vorbereitung gebraucht wurden
oder bestimmt gewesen sind,
eingezogen werden. § 23 des Gesetzes über Ordnungswidrigkeiten ist anzuwenden."

35. Die Überschrift „Zwölfter Teil Schlussbestimmungen“ wird gestrichen und die
§§ 47 bis 48 werden aufgehoben.

36. Die Anlage zu § 1 Abs. 2 wird wie folgt neu gefasst:
Gewässerbezeichnung Ausgangspunkt des Küstengewässers Eider flussabwärts der Schleuse Nordfeld Stör flussabwärts der Straßenbrücke im Zuge der B 77 in Itzehoe Krückau  flussabwärts der ehemaligen Wassermühle Piening am Mühlendamm in Elmshorn Pinnau Flussabwärts der Straßenbrücke im Zuge der B 431 in Uetersen Trave Verbindungslinie der Köpfe der Süderinnenmole und Norderaußenmole Elbe Landesgrenze zwischen Schleswig-Holstein und Hamburg bei Wedel
Artikel 2

*Inkrafttreten*
Dieses Gesetz tritt am Tage nach seiner Verkündung in Kraft.

*Drucksache 17/1069 Schleswig-Holsteinischer Landtag – 17. Wahlperiode*8
B e g r ü n d u n g
Zu Ziffer 1:
Die Definitionen werden in § 2 des Gesetzes zusammenfassend geregelt.

Zu Ziffer 2:
Es entspricht der allgemein verbreiteten Gesetzessystematik, am Anfang eines Gesetzes
die wesentlichen, für alle Abschnitte geltenden Definitionen zu regeln. Neu ist
die Definition der Fische im Sinne des LFischG insofern, als sie sich nunmehr an § 1
Abs. 2 des Seefischereigesetzes orientiert, ohne jedoch die Säugetiere (Wale, Seehunde
und Robben) einzubeziehen.
Die bisherige Definition für geschlossene Gewässer im Absatz 4 wird um „Anlagen
zur Fischerzeugung“ ergänzt, um klarzustellen, dass auch Kreislaufanlagen keine
offenen Gewässer sind. Anstelle der bisherigen Formulierung „See“ wird der Begriff
„stehendes Gewässer“ gewählt, da mit See eine Größe suggeriert wird, die für die
Einstufung als geschlossenes Gewässer zu Unklarheiten führen kann. Entscheidend
ist vielmehr, dass es an einer für den Fischwechsel geeigneten Verbindung mit einem
natürlichen Gewässer fehlt, und zwar unabhängig davon, ob diese Verbindung
natürlich oder künstlich geschaffen ist und dauerhaft oder nur zu bestimmten Zeiten
existiert.
Der bisherige Absatz 3 kann ersatzlos entfallen. Er enthielt eine Übergangsregelung
für zu geschlossenen Gewässern erklärte Binnengewässer. Nachdem die Schließungsperioden
für den Selenter See (bis Ende 1998) und für den Großen Segeberger
See (bis Ende 2002) abgelaufen sind, entfällt der Regelungsbedarf.

Zu Ziffer 3:
Folgeänderung, da die Legaldefinition für Fische bereits in § 2 erfolgt.

Zur Ziffer 4:
Durch die neue Formulierung wird deutlicher, für welche Gewässer die Hegepflicht
gilt.

Zu Ziffer 5:
Das Führen des Fischereibuches ist eine Vollzugsaufgabe, die typischerweise nicht
Aufgabe der obersten Landesbehörde ist. Die Führung des Fischereibuches wird daher
auf die obere Fischereibehörde übertragen.

Zu Ziffer 6:
Fischereigenossenschaften sollen als Körperschaften des öffentlichen Rechts aufgelöst
werden, so dass die bisherige Nr. 2 ersatzlos entfallen kann. Demgegenüber soll
zugunsten des Landes im öffentlichen Interesse die Möglichkeit erhalten bleiben, gegen
entsprechende Entschädigung die Aufhebung von beschränkten selbständigen
Fischereirechten zu verlangen. Dieses Instrument kann insbesondere für die Ablösung
von Aalfangvorrichtungen bedeutsam sein und dient damit der weiteren Umsetzung
der Aalwirtschaftspläne nach der EU-Aalveordnung (VO (EG) Nr. 1100/2007),
siehe auch unter Ziffer 13.

Zu Ziffer 7:
Juristische Personen, wie z.B. Wasser- und Bodenverbände, haben die gleichen
Pflichten nach dem LFischG und unterliegen der Hegepflicht. Es ist daher eine ungerechtfertige
Benachteiligung, wenn juristische Personen ihr Fischereirecht, z.B.
durch die Ausgabe von Erlaubnisscheinen, nicht selbst nutzen können.

Zu Ziffer 8:
Durch diese Regelung soll in Satz 1 der Verpächter die Möglichkeit erhalten, sich die
Hegepflicht vorzubehalten. Durch die Regelung in Satz soll sichergestellt werden,
dass Verpächter, die ihr Fischereirecht nicht in vollem Umfang verpachtet haben,
neben den Pächtern zur Hege verpflichtet bleiben. Fischereiausübungsrecht und
Verpflichtung zur Hege sollen möglichst in einer Hand verbleiben, ohne jedoch die
Vertragsfreiheit der Verpächter (§ 11 Abs. 2) zu beschränken. Satz 3 ermöglicht daher
abweichende Regelungen im Pachtvertrag, danach kann z.B. auch ein Verpächter,
der unter dem Vorbehalt nach § 11 Abs. 2 verpachtet, allein die Hegepflicht üSchleswig-
Holsteinischer Landtag - 17. Wahlperiode Drucksache 17/1069
9
bernehmen. Hiervon unberührt bleibt die Möglichkeit, die Ausübung der Hegepflicht
an Dritte als Auftrag zu vergeben.

Zu Ziffer 9:
Bislang ist der Besatz von Gewässern im Rahmen der Hege nur zu den abschließend
aufgeführten Zwecken zulässig. Es sind jedoch über die dort bislang genannten
Tatbestände hinaus weitere Gründe vorstellbar, die den Besatz eines Gewässers
erforderlich machen, z.B. zu Erhaltung des fischereiwirtschaftlichen Ertrages bei
Wegfraßschäden durch Kormorane oder zur natürlichen Regulierung von Überpopulationen.
Die bisherige abschließende Liste ist zu eng und kann daher keinen Bestand
haben. Entscheidend ist vielmehr, und diese Voraussetzung bleibt bestehen,
dass die Besatzmaßnahme nicht zu einer Beeinträchtigung der natürlichen Lebensgemeinschaft
führen dürfen.
Nach § 40 Abs. 4 Satz 4 Nr. 3 BNatSchG ist das Einbringen von dem Fischereirecht
unterliegenden Tieren nicht gebietsfremder Arten in die freie Natur ohne Genehmigung
der Naturschutzbehörden zulässig. Der bisher verwende Begriff „regional heimische
Tiere“ hat in der Vergangenheit wegen seiner rechtlichen Unbestimmtheit zu
Auslegungsproblemen geführt und wird daher im Einklang mit der Formulierung im
Bundesnaturschutzgesetz durch die Begriffe „heimisch und nicht gebietsfremden Fischen“
ersetzt. Fische im Sinne des LFischG werden in § 2 Abs. 1 dieses Gesetzes
dieses Gesetzes legaldefiniert.

Zu Ziffer 10:
Die Angaben im Fischereierlaubnisschein sollen u.a. die Kontrolle dahingehend ermöglichen,
ob die im Fischereierlaubnisschein genannte Person mit der Person im
Fischereischein identisch ist. Zur Kontrolle dieser Personenidentität ist jedoch die
Angabe der Wohnung in Absatz 4 Nr. 3 nicht hilfreich, da sich der Wohnort häufig
ändern kann, ohne dass ein neuer Fischereischein ausgestellt wird. Um Missbrauchsfälle
insbesondere bei Namensgleichheit zu erschweren ist daher das Geburtsdatum
anzugeben.

Zu Ziffer 11:
Folgeänderung zu § 2, auch dort ist der Begriff See durch die Bezeichnung als stehendes
Gewässer ersetzt worden.

Zu Ziffer 12:
a) Ständige Fischereivorrichtungen sind fest in das Gewässer eingebaute Anlagen,
die vorwiegend und sehr effektiv zum Fang von Aalen genutzt werden können. Der
Aal ist eine nach Bundesartenschutzverordnung streng geschützte Art und auch die
VO (EG) Nr. 1100/2007 mit Maßnahmen zur Wiederauffüllung des Bestands des Europäischen
Aals verpflichtet die Mitgliedsstaaten dazu, umfangreiche Schutzmaßnahmen
für den Aal zu ergreifen. Die (Neu-)Errichtung von ständigen Fischereivorrichtungen
zum Fang von Aalen ist daher in Binnengewässern nicht zeitgemäß. Hinzu
kommt, dass die Betreiber derartiger Anlagen häufig nicht mit den ober- und unterhalb
gelegenen Fischereirechtsinhabern personenidentisch sind, sondern es sich
um Inhaber einzelner ins Fischereibuch eingetragener „punktueller“ Rechte handelt.
Sie leisten daher in der Regel keinen Beitrag zur Hege, aber ernten das, was andere
durch Besatz- und andere Hegemaßnahmen „gesät“ haben.
b) Die bereits zum Zeitpunkt des Inkrafttretens des Landesfischereigesetzes vom 10.
Februar 1996 bestandenen ständigen Fischereivorrichtungen sind aus Gründen des
Bestandsschutzes von den Anforderungen der Absätze 1 und 2 befreit. Dadurch wird
jedoch die Umsetzung einer der Hauptforderungen der Richtlinie 2000/60/EG des
Europäischen Parlaments und des Rates vom 23. Oktober 2000 zu Schaffung eines
Ordnungsrahmens für Maßnahmen der Gemeinschaft im Bereich der Wasserpolitik
(Abl. L 327 vom 22. Dezember 2000, S. 1 – WRRL) die Sicherstellung der ungehinderten
Durchlässigkeit der Gewässer erschwert. Es ist daher erforderlich, den bislang
gewährten Bestandsschutz für bestehende Fischereivorrichtungen aufzuheben.
Durch die 9-jährige Übergangsfrist werden die Interessen derjenigen, die die bestehenden
Fischereivorrichtungen nutzen und derjenigen, die Eigentümer dieser Vorrichtungen
sind, angemessen berücksichtigt und gleichzeitig den Fristen der WRRL
entsprochen.
c) Es kann aus Fischartenschutzgründen, z.B. zum Laichfischfang, oder zur wissenschaftlichen
Untersuchung notwendig und sinnvoll sein, ständige FischereivorrichDrucksache
17/1069 Schleswig-Holsteinischer Landtag – 17. Wahlperiode
10
tungen im Gewässer zu installieren. Daher wird eine Ausnahmemöglichkeit für die
obere Fischereibehörde eingeräumt. Die Ausnahme zum Erhalt kulturhistorisch bedeutsamer
Anlagen ermöglicht z.B. den Erhalt des Heringzaunes in Kappeln auch
nach 2019.

Zu Ziffer 13:
a) Da die Regelungen über Fischereibezirke aufgehoben werden, wird die Überschrift
für den Vierten Teil des Gesetzes geändert.
Die ursprünglich mit der Einführung von Fischereibezirken verbundenen Erwartungen,
nämlich eine Verbesserung der Hege innerhalb der Bezirke durch Zusammenschluss
mehrerer Hegepflichtiger zu Fischhegebezirken zu erreichen, haben sich
nicht erfüllt. Dies hängt im Wesentlichen damit zusammen, dass sich die naturräumlich
abgegrenzten Fischereibezirke nicht mit den Grenzen der jeweiligen Fischereiberechtigten
decken. In der Praxis hat diese Vorschrift den Zusammenschluss benachbarter
Hegeplanpflichtiger zwecks Erstellung von Hegeplänen über die Grenzen eines
Gewässersystems hinweg sogar verhindert, jedenfalls nicht erleichtert. Ein freiwilliger
Zusammenschluss benachbarter Fischereiberechtigter auch über die Grenzen
von starr vorgegebenen Fischereibezirken hinweg ist für die Hege wesentlich
effektiver und entspricht den praktischen Gegebenheiten vor Ort.

Zu Ziffer 14:
a)Die Verpflichtung, einen Hegeplan aufzustellen, soll nur für diejenigen gelten, die
ihre Fischereiausübungsberechtigung auch tatsächlich nutzen. Der Umfang der notwendig
im Rahmen der Hegeplanung erforderlichen Angaben wird im Vergleich zur
bisherigen Regelung weiter deutlich reduziert und nur auf die im direkten Zusammenhang
mit der Fischereiausübung stehenden Fragen beschränkt.
Aufgrund der mit der Umsetzung der WRRL umfassend durchgeführten und auch
zukünftig notwendigen Datenerhebung und Maßnahmeplanung zur Verbesserung
der ökologischen Situation in Gewässer sind die bisher geforderten Angaben nicht
mehr erforderlich und der Personenkreis der Hegeplanpflichtigen kann beschränkt
werden. Freiwillige Zusammenschlüsse benachbarter Hegepflichtiger und die gemeinsame
Aufstellung von Hegeplänen sind sinnvoll und sind auch weiterhin möglich.
Die Einzelheiten zur Aufstellung und Genehmigung von Hegeplänen werden in der
Landesverordnung zur Durchführung des Landesfischereigesetzes (DVO-LFischG)
vom 11. November 2008 (GVBl. Schl.-H., S. 628) geregelt, hier wird eine Anpassung
an die Gesetzesänderung erfolgen.
b) Satz 5 entspricht dem bisherigen Absatz 5.
c) Eine gesetzliche Verpflichtung, die Hegepläne innerhalb eines Fischereibezirkes
abzustimmen, ist nicht erforderlich. Eine freiwillige Abstimmung ist wünschenswert,
eine rechtsverbindliche Bindungswirkung entfaltet die Abstimmungserklärung des
jeweils anderen Hegeplanpflichtigen jedoch nicht.
d) Folgeänderung

Zu Ziffer 15:
Folgeänderung zu Ziffer 13 a), durch die Auflösung der Fischereigenossenschaften
kann ein Teil in der Gliederung des LFischG ersatzlos entfallen, die Nummerierung
der folgenden Teile ändert sich entsprechend.

Zu Ziffer 16:
Es besteht heute keine Notwendigkeit mehr, Fischereigenossenschaften als Körperschaften
des öffentlichen Rechts fortzuführen. Die Fischereigenossenschaften haben
sich aus den vor Inkrafttreten des Landesfischereigesetzes 1996 bestehenden Fischwirtschaftsgenossenschaften
gebildet, die bereits im preußischen Fischereigesetz
verankert waren. Sie hatten ursprünglich das Ziel einer gemeinsamen Bewirtschaftung.
Gab es an Fließgewässern zahlreiche Fischeiberechtigte, so sollte hierdurch
eine gemeinsame Verpachtung ermöglicht werden. Mit Inkrafttreten des Landesfischereigesetzes
1996 kam als weiteres Ziel die gemeinsame Erstellung von Hegeplänen
und deren Umsetzung hinzu. Die einheitliche Bewirtschaftung rechtfertigt
den Status einer Körperschaft des öffentlichen Rechtes jedoch nicht. Körperschaften
des öffentlichen Rechts dienen öffentlichen Zwecken und können insoweit als Behörden
auch mit hoheitlichen Aufgaben ausgestattet werden. Private Zusammenschlüsse
benachbarter Fischereirechtsinhaber bzw. – ausübungsberechtigter sind
Schleswig-Holsteinischer Landtag - 17. Wahlperiode Drucksache 17/1069
11
jedoch gleichermaßen geeignet, eine ordnungsgemäße zweckmäßige Hege in einem
Binnengewässer zu gewährleisten. Bei Verstößen gegen Verpflichtungen, die sich
aus den Hegeplänen ergeben, kann die obere Fischereibehörde die erforderlichen
Maßnahmen im Wege der Ersatzvornahme durchführen, vgl. § 21 Abs. 4. Eine hegebezogene
Notwendigkeit, Fischereigenossenschaften zu Körperschaften des öffentlichen
Rechts zu erklären, besteht daher nicht.
Mit der Abschaffung der Fischereigenossenschaften entfällt auch die bisherige Aufsicht
durch die oberste Fischereibehörde.
Für die derzeit in Schleswig-Holstein bestehenden anerkannten Fischereigenossenschaften
sind Übergangsregelungen zu treffen. § 21 enthält die zur Abwicklung erforderlichen
Vorgaben. Als freiwillige Zusammenschlüsse (z.B. als eingetragener
Verein oder als eingetragene Genossenschaft) können sie Rechtsfähigkeit erlangen
und gemeinsam ihre Fischereirechte verpachten oder dergl. Die Mitgliederversammlungen
können hierüber im Rahmen der Abwicklung entscheiden, so dass die Genossenschaften
als (freiwillige) Vereinigung, nicht aber als Körperschaften des öffentlichen
Rechts fortbestehen können.
Zu Ziffern 17 bis 18
Folgeänderungen aufgrund der Auflösung der Fischereigenossenschaften. Der bisherige
Fünfte Teil des Gesetzes, der die Fischereigenossenschaften betraf, wird
nunmehr dem Fischereischein und der Fischereischeinprüfung gewidmet.

Zu Ziffer 19:
a) Viele zum Schutz der nachhaltigen Fischerei erlassenen Vorschriften wie die Hegepflicht,
Mindestmaße, Schonzeiten und die Pflicht zur Erstellung von Hegeplänen,
gelten wegen ihrer geringen Größe oder Naturferne nicht in geschlossenen Gewässern.
Die für die Erlangung des Fischereischeins notwendigen Prüfungen und daher
der Nachweis übe ausreichende fischereiliche Kenntnisse sind an diesen Gewässern
daher nicht erforderlich. Auch unter touristischen Gesichtspunkten ist die Regelung
zu begrüßen, da dann zukünftig an Angelteichen, wie in Dänemark und in anderen
Bundesländern bereits üblich, ohne Fischereischein geangelt werden kann. Im Übrigen
wird auch Schleswig-Holsteinern durch den Verzicht auf den Fischereischein in
geschlossenen Gewässern der Einstieg zum Angeln erleichtert.
b) Durch die Neufassung wird klargestellt, dass Personen, die das 12. Lebensjahr
noch nicht vollendet haben, nur unter Aufsicht eines Inhabers eines Fischereischeins
den Fischfang ausüben dürfen. Der Fischereischein muss gültig sein, da ansonsten
die aufsichtsführende Person nicht Inhaber eines Fischereischeins ist. Die alte Formulierung
konnte zu dem Missverständnis führen, dass Personen, die das 12. Lebensjahr
noch nicht vollendet haben, einen Fischereischein benötigen, wenn sie ohne
Aufsicht den Fischfang ausüben.
c) Bislang erhielten nur Personen ohne Fischereischein, die ihren Hauptwohnsitz
nicht in Schleswig-Holstein hatten, eine befristete (für maximal 40 aufeinander folgende
Kalendertage im Jahr) Ausnahmegenehmigung, vgl. § 5 Abs. LFischG-DVO
vom 11. November 2008. Diese befristete Ausnahmeregelung sollte Urlaubern aus
anderen Bundesländern ermöglichen, in den schleswig-holsteinischen Gewässern
angeln zu können und damit die Attraktivität als Urlaubsland steigern. Da dieser sog.
Touristenangelschein nicht für Personen mit Hauptwohnsitz in Schleswig-Holstein
galt, wurde die bisherige Regelung als eine ungerechtfertigte Ungleichbehandlung
empfunden. Eine befristete Ausnahmegenehmigung soll künftig allen Personen unabhängig
vom Hauptwohnsitz erteilt werden können, die LFisch-DVO wird entsprechend
geändert.
Es ist kein Verstoß gegen tierschutzrechtliche Regelungen, wenn die Ausübung der
Fischerei befristet auch ohne zuvor bestandene Fischereischeinprüfung erlaubt wird,
insbesondere keine Verstoß gegen § 4 Abs. 1 Satz 3 TierschG. Es sind zwar für das
Betäuben, Schlachten oder Töten eines Wirbeltieres bestimmte Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten
erforderlich, ein Sachkundenachweis wird jedoch im nicht berufs- oder
gewerbsmäßigen Töten von Wirbeltieren nicht angeordnet. In der Praxis wird auf die
Einhaltung der tierschutzrechtlichen Bestimmungen in einem Merkblatt hingewiesen,
das bei der Erteilung der Ausnahmegenehmigung ausgehändigt wird.
Durch diese Gesetzesänderung wird auch sichergestellt, dass eine befristete Ausnahmegenehmigung
durch die Verordnungsermächtigung gedeckt ist, vgl. Art. 38
Abs. 1 Satz 2 der Landesverfassung Schleswig-Holstein. Es wird Inhalt, Zweck und
Ausmaß einer befristeten Ausnahmeregelung durch den Gesetzgeber in der ErmächDrucksache
17/1069 Schleswig-Holsteinischer Landtag – 17. Wahlperiode
12
tigung vorgegeben. Die befristete Gültigkeit für 28 hinter einander liegende Tage ermöglicht
es, mehrfach im Jahr einen Urlauberfischereischein zu erhalten.

Zu Ziffer 20
Folgeänderung zu § 26 Absatz 2, im Übrigen redaktionelle Zusammenfassung der
bisherigen Regelung.

Zu Ziffer 21:
a) Die Fischereiabgabe wird für mindestens ein Kalenderjahr erhoben. Sie kann jedoch
auch für bis zu vier Jahre im Voraus entrichtet werden. Dies und die weiteren
Einzelheiten zur Erhebung der Fischereiabgabe werden von der obersten Fischereibehörde
in einer Verordnung geregelt.
b) Bislang waren Personen, die einen gültigen Fischereischein aus einen anderen
Bundesland besaßen, von der Fischereiabgabe befreit. Wer jedoch in schleswigholsteinischen
Küsten- oder Binnengewässern die Fischerei ausübt, profitiert von
den Maßnahmen, die zur Förderung der Fischbestände, des Gewässers und der Fischerei
aus den Mitteln der Fischereiabgabe finanziert werden, z.B. Besatzmaßnahmen.
Die spezifische Sachnähe derjenigen, die in Schleswig-Holstein ihren Hauptwohnsitz
haben und derjenigen, die hier nur die Fischerei ausüben, zu dem mit der
Fischereiabgabe verfolgen Zweck ist daher gegeben.
c) Es ist sachgerechter, wenn – wie bislang schon für die Fischereibehörde geregelt
– die Vertretung der Naturschutzbehörde auch auf Ebene der oberen Naturschutzbehörde
erfolgt.

Zu Ziffer 22:
a) Folgeänderung zu Ziffer 15
b) Schonzeiten und Mindestmaßnahmen gelten nicht für Fischeier, Fischbrut und
Fischen, die aus Anlagen zur Fischzucht stammen. Bislang gilt die Ausnahme jedoch
nur, wenn diese Fischeier etc. für die Besetzung andrer Gewässer bestimmt sind.
Einen Grund, den Anlagenbetreibern vorzuschreiben, wofür sie ihre Zucht verwenden
und deshalb in ihre Handlungsfreiheit einzugreifen, besteht aus fischeilicher
Sicht nicht.

Zu Ziffer 23:
Zahlreiche Anlagen schützen nur größere Fische, während kleineren Fischen, gerade
auch empfindlichen Jungfischen oder Kleinfischarten, die Nutzung des Fischweges
nicht möglich sind. Der Einschub soll einen umfassenden Fischschutz gewährleisten,
den Betreiber nicht dadurch unterlaufen können, dass sie Schutzmaßnahmen
nur zugunsten von Teilpopulationen errichten.

Zu Ziffer 24
a) Es wird auf die Begründung zu Ziffer 23 (§ 32 Abs. 2) verwiesen.
b) Im Zuge der Umsetzung der WRRL werden derzeit viele Fischwanderhindernisse
beseitigt. Die Neuformulierung dient dem Bürokratieabbau, da bislang die Strecken
mit Fischfangverboten jedes neuen Fischweges per Verordnung einzeln benannt
werden musste. Eine generelle Regelung mit der Möglichkeit für Ausnahmen im Einzelfall
ist daher zielgerichteter. Ein grundsätzliches Verbot des Fischfanges in sowie
ober- und unterhalb von Fischwegen ist erforderlich. Fischwege können ein erhebliches
Hindernis für Fische darstellen und somit zu einer starken Konzentration von
Fischen (Zwangspunkt) führen. Andererseits stellen naturnahe Fischwege, die die
gesamte Gewässerbreite einnehmen, meist keine Zwangspunkte dar, so dass hier
ein generelles Verbot nicht erforderlich ist. Durch die Ermächtigung der obersten Fischereibehörde,
durch Verordnung von der c) Streckenbegrenzung (Satz 1) abweichende
Regelungen zu treffen bzw. den Fischfang auch in naturnahen Fischwegen
zu regulieren (Satz 2), können im Einzelfall die ein Gewässer bestimmenden örtlichen
Verhältnisse angemessen berücksichtigt werden.
c) Im Rahmen des aus der Fischereiabgabe geförderten Fischartenhilfsprogramms
werden in vielen schleswig-holsteinischen Fließgewässern Jungfische, z.B. Meerforellen,
besetzt, weil eine natürliche Vermehrung aufgrund starker anthropogener
Veränderungen der Gewässer häufig nicht möglich ist. Die Jungfische werden meist
aus Eiern erbrütet, die von aus dem jeweiligen Gewässer Laichfischen stammen.
Dazu wird jährlich ein Laichfischfang durchgeführt. Da der Laichfischfang insbesondere
an Fischwegen erfolgreich durchgeführt werden kann und eine Maßnahme ist,
Schleswig-Holsteinischer Landtag - 17. Wahlperiode Drucksache 17/1069
13
die dem Fischartenschutz dient, kann die obere Fischereibehörde Ausnahmen von
den Verboten des Absatz 7 erlassen.

Zu Ziffer 25:
Gutachten und Rechtsprechung belegen, dass der Einsatz von geeigneten Setzkeschern
nicht generell tierschutzwidrig ist. Das pauschale Verbot der Lebendhälterung
in Setzkeschern ist deshalb zu streichen. Die oberste Fischereibehörde wird per Verordnung
Regelungen treffen, um den tierschutzgerechten Einsatz von Setzkeschern
näher zu regeln.
In Absatz 1 Satz 2 Nr. 1 werden nur solche Angelveranstaltungen verboten, bei denen
kein „vernünftiger Grund“ im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes gegeben ist, insbesondere
solche Veranstaltungen, bei denen die gefangenen Fische nicht der
menschlichen Ernährung dienen oder bei denen keine in der Hege begründete Notwendigkeit
vorliegt. Das neu in Absatz 1 Satz Nr. 3 formulierte Verbot richtet sich das
Trophäenangeln (Catch & Release): Diese Form der Angelei, die allein das Fangen
und ggf. Fotografieren zum Ziel hat und bei der der Fisch anschließend zurückgesetzt
wird, widerspricht dem Tierschutz. Für diese Art der Freizeitfischerei gibt es
keinen vernünftigen Grund im Sinne des § 1 TierSchG.
Durch die Ergänzung in Absatz 1 Satz 2 Nr. 4 soll verdeutlicht werden, dass nicht die
normalen im Rahmen der guten fachlichen Praxis anfallenden Tätigkeiten beim Umsetzen,
Abfischen oder Hältern in der Teichwirtschaft oder der Fluß- und Seenfischerei
gemeint sind.
Absatz 2 dient der Klarstellung, dass beim Töten von Fischen die tierschutzrechtlichen
Bestimmungen der Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung Anwendung finden.
Der Absatz 3 ermächtigt die oberste Fischereibehörde spezielle Regelungen, z.B. zur
Verwendung des Setzkeschers, zu erlassen.

Ziffer 26:
Folgeänderung zu Ziffer 15

Zu Ziffer 27:
Korrektur eines redaktionellen Fehlers, der Verweis bezieht sich auf § 40 Abs. 1 Satz
5.

Zu Ziffer 28:
Folgeänderung zu Ziffer 15

Zu Ziffer 29:
Abs. 1ie Neuformulierung schreibt den zweistufigen Behördenaufbau fest und ermächtigt
das für die Fischerei zuständige Ministerium, die jeweiligen Zuständigkeiten
durch Rechtsverordnung zu regeln. Die bisher in Absatz 2 getroffene Regelung kann
durch die Neuformulierung entfallen.
Abs. 2: Die Verarbeitung personenbezogener Daten ist gem. § 11 Abs. 1 Nr. 2
LDatSchG zulässig, wenn dies in einem Gesetz oder in einer anderen Rechtsvorschrift
erlaubt ist. Es ist beabsichtigt, künftig die Erhebung der Fischereiabgabe und
die Ausstellung von befristeten Fischereischeinen im Online-Verfahren durchzuführen.
Die dabei erhobenen Daten sollen zu den im Gesetz genannten Zwecken zur
Erfülllung der gesetzlichen Aufgaben gespeichert und zur Erfüllung von Berichts- und
Meldepflichten auch an andere öffentliche Stellen (Bundesministerien, EUKommission)
übermittelt werden.

Zu Ziffer 30:
a) Die Wasserschutzpolizeidirektion wurde aufgelöst, die Aufgabe wird von der Wasserschutzpolizeidirektion
Schleswig-Holstein durchgeführt, die teil des Landespolizeiamtes
ist.
b) Absatz 2 wird gestrichen, da die Fischereigenossenschaften aufgelöst werden und
es künftig keine Aufsicht durch das Land mehr bedarf.

Zu Ziffer 31:
Bislang konnten die Fischereiaufsichtspersonen bei Verstößen gegen das LFischG
oder der aufgrund dieses Gesetzes erlassenen Verordnungen lediglich die gefangenen
Fische oder das Fischereigerät abnehmen; weitergehende Anordnungsbefugnisse
standen der oberen Fischereibehörde allenfalls im Rahmen der polizeilichen Generalklausel  zu Drucksache 17/1069 Schleswig-Holsteinischer Landtag – 17. Wahlperiode 14. 

Durch die nunmehr im Gesetz aufgenommene generelle Anordnungsbefugnis
erhält die obere Fischereibehörde die Befugnisse, die den Vollzugsbehörden
auch in anderen Bereichen übertragen wurden (§ 16a Tierschutzgesetz, §
34a Pflanzenschutzgesetz, § 66 Abs. 1 Landesbauordnung, § 110 Landeswassergesetz).

Zu Ziffern 32 und 33
Folgeänderungen zu Ziffer 15

Zu Ziffer 34:
a) Bislang war die Ausgabe von Fischereierlaubnisscheinen an Personen, die keinen
Fischereischein besitzen, als Ordnungswidrigkeit bußgeldbewährt. Damit wurde im
Ergebnis eine Verpflichtung verankert, die Einhaltung fischereilicher Bestimmungen
(§ 14 Abs. 2 in Verbindung mit § 26 LFischG) durch Privatpersonen zu überwachen.
Die in § 14 Abs. 2 LFischG verankerte Kontrollpflicht sollte nicht zusätzlich als Bußgeldtatbestand
sanktioniert werden, da die Kontrolle, ob gegen Fischereirecht verstoßen
wird, durch die Fischereiaufsichtsbeamten erfolgt.
b) In Nummer 9 wird allgemein auf für den Fischfang verbotene Strecken abgestellt,
das sind nicht nur solche Strecken, die von der obersten Fischereibehörde zuvor bestimmt
wurden.
c) Verstöße gegen die in § 39 verbotene tierschutzwidrige Fischerei sind als Ordnungswidrigkeit
künftig auch nach dem LFischG bußgeldbewehrt und können von
den oberen Fischereibehörden verfolgt werden.
d) Bislang können nur sog. Beziehungsgegenstände eingezogen werden, nicht aber
z.B. die Handangel, die eine Person ohne im Besitz eines Fischereierlaubnisscheins
oder eines Fischereischeins zu sein, benutzt hat. Durch die Neuregelung wird es
künftig möglich sein, im Bußgeldbescheid zusätzlich in mehr Fällen die Einziehung
von Fanggeräten anzuordnen. Die mit Inkrafttreten dieses Gesetzes neu geschaffene
Befugnis der Fischereiaufsichtspersonen nach § 44 Abs. 2 S. 2 LFischG greifen
demgegenüber nur zeitweise, so dass eine Einziehungsbefugnis ergänzend zu regeln
ist. Die vorliegende Änderung entspricht der in § 58 des LNatSchG getroffenen
Regelung, aus Klarstellung ergänzt um Ordnungswidrigkeiten in Verordnungen, die
aufgrund dieses Gesetzes erlassen worden sind.

Zu Ziffer 35:
Alle in § 47 aufgeführten Landesverordnungen sind zwischenzeitlich durch neue,
nach diesem Landesfischereigesetz erlassene Verordnungen bzw. durch Erklärung
nach § 41 Abs. 1 ersetzt worden:
· Landesverordnung über die Ausübung der Fischerei in den Küstengewässern
(Schleswig-Holsteinische Küstenfischereiverordnung – KüFO -) vom
23. Juni 1999 (GVBl. Schl.-H. S. 206), zuletzt geändert durch Verordnung
vom 10. Februar 2005 (GVBl. Schl.-S. 125),
· Landesverordnung über die Ausübung der Fischerei in den Binnengewässern
(Schleswig-Holsteinische Binnenfischereiverordnung – BiFO -) vom
25. September 2001 (GVBl. Schl.-S. 167),
· Landesverordnung zur Durchführung des Fischereigesetzes für das Land
Schleswig-Holstein (LFisch-DVO) vom 6. November 2002 (GVBl. Schl.-H.
S. 220),
· Erklärung von Teilen des Küstengewässers zur Muschelkulturbezirken,
Bekanntmachung des Ministeriums für Landwirtschaft, Umwelt und ländliche
Räume vom 30. November 2006 (Amtsblatt Schl.-H. S. 1560).
Schleswig-Holsteinischer Landtag - 17. Wahlperiode Drucksache 17/1069
15
Die in § 48 aufgeführten Vorschriften sind mit dem Inkrafttreten des LFischG vom
10. Februar 1996 außer Kraft getreten, die Regelung kann daher ersatzlos entfallen.
Die bisherigen §§ 48 und 9 werden zu § 47 und 48 (Folgeänderungen).

Zu Ziffer 36:
Die Konkretisierungen in der Anlage wurden erforderlich, da bislang im LFischG bezeichnete
Landmarken z.T. nicht mehr existieren bzw. es unklar wurde, welche Straßenbrücke oder Wassermühle gemeint ist.

Durch die Verlegung der Grenzziehung zwischen Küsten- und Binnengewässer in der Eider in Richtung Schleuse Nordfeld und in der Trave an den Molenköpfen werden keine neuen Rechte geschaffen bzw. Rechte beschnitten, weil an diesen Gewässern nur selbständige Fischereirechte vorhanden sind. D.h. es bestand auch als „Küstengewässer“ kein Recht auf freien Fischfang. Die neue Grenzziehung trägt der natürlichen Abgrenzung von Küsten – und Binnengewässern besser Rechnung.

Klaus Klinckhamer, Günther Hildebrand
und Fraktion und Fraktion


----------

